# PC Games Hardware goes PCGH: Wie finden Sie das neue Logo?



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PC Games Hardware goes PCGH: Wie finden Sie das neue Logo?*

						Nach fast 20 Jahren startet PC Games Hardware als PCGH mit neuem Logo durch. Das bedeutet eine starke Schärfung der Marke und ist auch eine wichtige Entscheidung für die Zukunft.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PC Games Hardware goes PCGH: Wie finden Sie das neue Logo?*


----------



## BxBender (20. März 2020)

Hi, Thilo!

Wie ich dir schon geschrieben habe: mega geil!

(das Logo!^^)


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. März 2020)

Neues Logo, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.Aber anstatt eure Zeit in ein neues Logo zu stecken,
 bringt mal lieber wieder ein neues Modding Heft raus.


----------



## Wake (20. März 2020)

Jaja, Logo toll, wow, so modern!

Wie wärs mal mit Benchmarkbalken welche auch in der Mobilansicht funktionieren?


----------



## Nono15 (20. März 2020)

Das neue Logo ist super - schön schlicht - gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## empy (20. März 2020)

> Dass man im Web und Social Media irgendwann eher quadratische Formen braucht, wussten wir damals nicht.



Und jetzt wisst ihr es und macht es trotzdem nicht quadratisch? Da reden wir in 20 Jahren aber noch mal drüber!


----------



## EyRaptor (20. März 2020)

Also mir gefällt das neue Logo auch


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. März 2020)

Wake schrieb:


> Jaja, Logo toll, wow, so modern!
> 
> Wie wärs mal mit Benchmarkbalken welche auch in der Mobilansicht funktionieren?



In the works 



empy schrieb:


> Und jetzt wisst ihr es und macht es trotzdem nicht quadratisch? Da reden wir in 20 Jahren aber noch mal drüber!



Es gibt ja auch die runde / quadratische Version. 

https://twitter.com/PCGH_Redaktion
https://www.facebook.com/pcgameshardware/
PCGH - PC Games Hardware (@pcgh.de) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## ZeXes (20. März 2020)

Modern. Kann man so behalten.


----------



## Basileukum (20. März 2020)

Gut gemacht! 

Ich hab an allem was zu meckern, aber das ist schon oke. 

Glück auf meinem Lieblingshardwaremagazin auch dieses Jahr.

Entspannt weitermachen und gute Performance abliefern, keiner Panik verfallen.


----------



## empy (20. März 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch die runde / quadratische Version.



Ich sehe, ihr habt an alles gedacht.


----------



## Alex2150 (20. März 2020)

Finde das Logo auch sehr gut gemacht! Ich hab ja schon früher jede Amiga Games Zeitung (mit Demo auf Diskette) gesammelt und mich bis zuletzt geweigert, als Amiga Fan auf PCGames zu wechseln! Daher kenne ich eure Logos - fand die bisher alle gut! Nun bin ich dann doch bei PC Games  und natürlich auch bei der Hardware!! Aber das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## bitsbytes (20. März 2020)

Das sind m.E. CI-Kosten die letzten Endes nichts als Geld kosten und vermutlich gar nichts bewirken (hinsichtlich Aufmerksamkeit erwecken, mehr Käufe, etc).
Ich fand das alte Logo ok / ausreichend, man kannte es. Das neue Logo ist sehr schlicht, einfach 4 Buchstaben.
Das Geld hätte man sich genausogut sparen oder vielleicht auch in etwas Sinnvolleres stecken können.

Ich hoffe wenigstens, dass es für Euch aus funktionalen Gesichtspunkten nützlich ist, weil man dieses Logo bei gewissen Anzeigen vielleicht "einfacher" verkleinern kann 
und PCGH dann immer noch besser sichtbar bleibt. Aber sonst ist es einfach nur eins .. schlicht, aber nicht besonders schön oder gar "originell".


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2020)

Sieht gut aus. Deutlich "moderner".


----------



## kadda67 (20. März 2020)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Hatte schon vergessen wie das alte aussieht und nachdem ich es gegoogelt hab, sieht das jetzige im Vergleich noch viel besser aus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. März 2020)

bitsbytes schrieb:


> Das sind m.E. CI-Kosten die letzten Endes nichts als Geld kosten und vermutlich gar nichts bewirken.
> Ich fand das alte Logo ok / ausreichend, man kannte es.
> Das neue Logo ist sehr schlicht, einfach 4 Buchstaben.
> Das Geld hätte man sich genausogut sparen oder in etwas sinnvolleres stecken können.



Wir beauftragen damit keine Agentur, keine Sorge. Das sind alles "inhouse"-Arbeiten. Menschen, die mit allen Fasern hinter der Marke PCGH stehen und ein schönes neues Logo gezaubert haben. 

Aber ich nehme es mal als Kompliment, dass Du da größere Ausgaben befürchtet hast.


----------



## softskiller (20. März 2020)

Wirkt frisch und klar.


----------



## nibi030 (20. März 2020)

Ist mir gestern direkt aufgefallen, finde ich sehr gut!


----------



## Mischk@ (20. März 2020)

Die Schriftart an sich gut, aber ich würde gerne das Logo etwas hervorstechender cool finden. Vielleicht mit einem Rahmen oder so.  Aber sonst echt gut.


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. März 2020)

Ich finde es gut ans "alte" angelehnt, ohne den Wiedererkennungseffekt zu zerstören. War bestimmt keine leichte Aufgabe. Von daher: gelungen 
Gruß T.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. März 2020)

Mir gefällt's


----------



## clown44 (20. März 2020)

Ups, dass sehe ich ja jetzt erst.
Das sieht jetzt wesentlich besser aus als vorher. *Respekt!!!*


----------



## onlygaming (20. März 2020)

Ist mir heute Nacht direkt positiv in Auge gestochen ! 

Finde das neue Logo super


----------



## RY-ZvEN (20. März 2020)

Gutes Logo, schlicht und doch modern.
Aber gut das ihr es noch mal zeigt, sonst hätte ich am Briefkasten wohl erstmal verwundert geguckt.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. März 2020)

Diese gut!


----------



## Bandicoot (20. März 2020)

Affentittengeil, kann sich sehen lassen!😎👍


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. März 2020)

Beeindruckend, bedeutungsvoll, beispiellos!

Ne, ist wirklich gut!


----------



## Farning (20. März 2020)

Bravo. Jetzt noch die Domain auf reines pcgh.de umstellen, keine Weiterleitung mehr an den alten Namen.


----------



## Oldtekkno (20. März 2020)

wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat.. wäre mir niemals aufgefallen, wenn man nicht drauf hingewiesen hätte..


----------



## chris731 (20. März 2020)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Captain-S (20. März 2020)

Finde es sehr nice und modern.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (20. März 2020)

Schön das man bei PCGH zeit hat etwas so unwichtiges wie ein neues Logo zu erstellen. Statt einfach mal ordentliche Inhalte in ein Heft zu machen oder ein Sonderheft bzgl. OC oder co rauszubringen. 

@Logo: Sieht "normal" aus. Reist mich nicht vom Hocker wie das alte auch. Wäre mir aber auch nicht aufgefallen wenn es keine News dazu gegeben hätte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PC Games Hardware goes PCGH: Wie finden Sie das neue Logo?*


Jetzt wird alles gut! Danke


----------



## docdent (20. März 2020)

Das "G" fällt aus der Reihe. Das hätte ich mir schlichter vorstellen können. Ansonsten ist die Vereinfachung absolut sinnvoll.


----------



## zotac2012 (20. März 2020)

Was nutzt ein neues Logo, wenn alles andere im Internet Auftritt von PCGH altbacken und nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist??? Es wäre dringend angedacht mal das ganze OS von PCGH auf einen aktuellen und modernen Stand zu bringen, wie das z.B. auch CB schon gemacht hat!!!


----------



## pizzazz (20. März 2020)

"Wie finden Sie das neue Logo?"
ist ok, weder schlechter noch besser als das alte

"Das bedeutet eine starke Schärfung der Marke und ist auch eine wichtige Entscheidung für die Zukunft"
äh - nein! wieso sollte es das? das ist marketing-sprech erster güte.


----------



## latinoramon (20. März 2020)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> wie das z.B. auch CB schon gemacht hat!!!


naja finde es jetzt nicht so schlimm, da ist mir die Kompetenz wichtiger und das ist nun mal bei PCGH der Fall.
Ist zumindest meine Meinung.
Das Logo ist aber immer Geschmacksache, man kann es erstellen wie man möchte, der eine sagt ok, der andere nicht.
Ich finde es ok.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Gibt doch den Spruch bevor ne Firma pleite geht ändert sie noch schnell das Logo - ich hoffe inständig dass das  hier nicht zutrifft. 

Ansonsten kann ich als jemand dem "Design" an sich ein eher fremdes Konzept ist wenig zum Logo sagen - aber es ist sicher nicht schlecht das uralte mal an die modernen Anforderungen anzupassen.

Gibts jetzt auch wieder Merchandise? T-Shirts mit neuem Logo und Benutzernamen?


----------



## pizzazz (20. März 2020)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Was nutzt ein neues Logo, wenn alles andere im Internet Auftritt von PCGH altbacken und nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist???



es nutzt gar nichts.
 allerdings ist die pcgh-site nicht altbacken, sondern nur übersichtlich.
das wort_ zeitgemäß_ lässt im übrigen genau wie z.b. das wort _unmodisch_ bzgl. seines benutzters entweder auf selbstbetrug oder aber bevormundung anderer deuten.


----------



## zotac2012 (20. März 2020)

pizzazz schrieb:


> es nutzt gar nichts.
> allerdings ist die pcgh-site nicht altbacken, sondern nur übersichtlich.


Der PCGH Internet Auftritt ist total Retro und schon seit Jahren nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, da nützt auch keine Übersichtlichkeit der Themen, Sorry!


----------



## pizzazz (20. März 2020)

ach und eins hätte ich noch: 

wenn das neue design einschliesst, dass jetzt personalisierte nachrichten ganz oben quietschend gelb unterlegt auftauchen, dann sollten diese bitte 
1. aktuell sein und
2. nach dem anklicken verschwinden

was soll ich mit einer aufforderung zur teilnahme an einer umfrage, die bereits vor 2 quartalen beendet wurde


----------



## pizzazz (20. März 2020)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Der PCGH Internet Auftritt ist total Retro und schon seit Jahren nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, da nützt auch keine Übersichtlichkeit der Themen, Sorry!



sorry, aber:
YouTube


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. März 2020)

Sieht moderner aus.


----------



## owned139 (20. März 2020)

Blau weiße sche....nein sieht moderner aus, aber mir gefällt das Himmelblau vom X nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Davki90 (20. März 2020)

Mir gefällte es gut. Es ist kurz und irgendwie modern. Alte Fundstücke habe ich leider keine.


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2020)

Wenn dadurch jetzt auch die Newsartikelqualität steigt, kann man das gerne behalten.
Ansonsten ist mir das völlig wurscht.^^


----------



## sinchilla (20. März 2020)

Da hat sich der Praktikant doch Mal nen Kaffee verdient! Aber nicht einen, den er selbst zubereiten muss!

Ich schließe mich der Meinung anderer an und denke auch des wichtigere Baustellen gibt, aber wenn am Logo gearbeitet wird, bleibt Hoffnung das noch Kapazitäten anderswo wertschöpfend wirken


----------



## EyRaptor (20. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt auch wieder Merchandise? T-Shirts mit neuem Logo und Benutzernamen?



Au ja, da wäre ich mit dabei.


----------



## mannefix (20. März 2020)

Gefällt mir nicht. Warum ändern und dann erst (hier) fragen? Zum Design: Alles im rechten Winkel nur beim "G" (Strich) nicht. Nichts Besonderes.


----------



## sethdiabolos (20. März 2020)

Heyho Jungs, es ist mir gestern mitten im Betrieb aufgefallen, dass das Design plötzlich anders ist. Gefällt mir gut und kann so bleiben. 
Was noch fehlt ist ein Darkmode, weil mir das surfen nachts echt die Augen rausbrennt. Schwarz- (Anthrazit-) ist doch auch schick....


----------



## einjojo (20. März 2020)

da könnte jetzt auch "QWERTZ" stehen. ist genauso nichtssagend...

-Nachwachsende Spieler wird die Abkürzung  nichts sagen. "PCGamesHardware" kann man wenigstens noch übersetzen.

+Die alten Gamer die jetzt über die 50 kommen, können das Logo auch ohne Brille sehen


----------



## Freakless08 (20. März 2020)

mannefix schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht. Warum ändern und dann erst (hier) fragen? Zum Design: Alles im rechten Winkel nur beim "G" (Strich) nicht. Nichts Besonderes.



Besser ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde das (richtige) aktuelle PCGH Logo sieht gut aus


----------



## hanfi104 (20. März 2020)

Richtig schöner schließen Button...
Ne im Ernst, finde es gut. Wobei ich es praktisch nie sehe(wie da Alte)^^


----------



## cal7in (20. März 2020)

halt tatsächlich nichts soo besonderes .D stören tut mich allerdings nur der Endfitzel rechts oben (da wo das G "anfängt"), wenn der (wie beim C) weg wär, könnte der mittlere reingehende Horizontalstrich vertikal zentriert & gleichzeitig auf Höhe des Mittelstrichs vom H sein (genau vertikal mittig


----------



## Scholdarr (20. März 2020)

Also das ist das kollektive Ergebnis einer Woche Home Office bei PCGH? Nicht schlecht...


----------



## Blueline56 (20. März 2020)

Mir hat das alte besser gefallen, aber ist ja eh egal, aber die massive Werbung auf PCGH ist echt störend.


----------



## XD-User (20. März 2020)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## WhiteBeard (20. März 2020)

Gab es denn noch User die euch beim kompletten Namen genannt haben? Für mich seid ihr seit jeher PCGH, von daher doch nur konsequent!^^


----------



## DaXXes (20. März 2020)

Der Wiedererkennungswert wäre vielleicht etwas höher, wenn ihr analog zum alten Logo das „GH“ in Gelb geschrieben hättet. Aber sonst sieht’s modern aus 👍


----------



## phila_delphia (20. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

phila


----------



## Mydgard (20. März 2020)

Vielleicht noch mal das alte daneben packen? Dann kann man vergleichen ... ich achte nicht so auf Logos ...


----------



## theoturtle (20. März 2020)

Mir gefällts einfach.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (20. März 2020)

Hallo Thilo,

wie schon in der E-Mail schrieb weiß das neue Loge durch die Klare Linienführung zu gefallen 

Bei der Stellenanzeige auf der Startseite ist noch ein Auszug des Alten abgebildet. Analog auf der Seite der Selbigen: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH...s/PCGH-freier-Mitarbeiter-Autor-News-1095771/

Viele Grüße,
KoteletTor


----------



## Thomas5010 (20. März 2020)

Schlichtheit ist die einfache Eleganz. Manchmal genügt es nur ein Schriftbild zu wählen. Ich stand vor kurzem vor einer ähnlichen Aufgabe und habe mich für mein PC Gewerbe hierfür entschieden (pchilfe-diez.de).

Nur, es ist noch der blaue Kasten, um das Logo auf eurer Homepage zu sehen. Das könnt ihr mit Gimp ändern, wenn Ihr die Schrift ausschneidet und für jeden Hintergrund gangbar macht.


----------



## snuffkin (20. März 2020)

Einfallslos....das alte Logo war besser....


----------



## Gamer090 (20. März 2020)

Das alte Logo gefiel mir besser, dieses hier sieht für mich ehrlich gesagt etwas Einfallslos aus, einfach die Buchstaben in Weiss.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. März 2020)

sieht gut aus


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. März 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Schön das man bei PCGH zeit hat etwas so unwichtiges wie ein neues Logo zu erstellen. Statt einfach mal ordentliche Inhalte in ein Heft zu machen [...]



Kennst du das schon? Nein? Macht nichts, das nächste ist bereits auf dem Weg und auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## der_petling (20. März 2020)

Ist mir direkt schon am Tag aufgefallen, dass das hellblau/weisse X im Forum plötzlich anders aussah. 
Hmm, ungewohnt natürlich, aber frisch/neu. 
Finde persönlich, dass man mit dem abgeschrägten im "G" hätte mehr machen können, 
bzw. es konsequenter durchziehen.
Hab da mal schnell im irfanView kurz etwas herumkopiert.... 
(Hätte erst CorelDraw installieren müssen, mein System ist gerade erst frisch und noch nicht alles wieder drauf.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2020)

Hässlich sieht es nicht aus, also nicht falsch verstehen. Aber habt ihr euch bei dem Design von SciFi-Games inspirieren lassen? Das erinnert mich an die Schriftarten von so ziemlich jedem 08/15-SciFi Spiel.


----------



## Bandicoot (21. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (21. März 2020)

Ganz ehrlich: hätte ich Euch schöner hinbekommen, mache sowas auch beruflich. Die unterschiedlichen Breiten beim G stören mich besonders und es sieht überhaupt nicht wie aus einem Guss aus.


----------



## XXTREME (21. März 2020)

Ja sehr wichtig .


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. März 2020)

Mir gefällt das neue Logo, der Hauptseite Ich finds schlicht und modern.

Das neue Foren-Logo gefällt mir allerdings etwas weniger. Das X im blauen Kasten sieht nämlich genauso langweilig aus wie eine ge-x-te Checkbox, also 08/15.


----------



## cal7in (21. März 2020)

CREATIVE COMMUNITY DAY
@PCGHteam warum macht ihr keinen Community-Designcontest draus? :O klingt als befindet sich das Logo jz schon unabdingbar im Druck & co (dabei hatten riesige Marken in allen Branchen ja ganz normal bereits zahlreiche Iterationen von ihrem Logos) - also ich finde es wäre noch nicht zu spät uns hier auch mit ranzulassen  selbst ohne Verlosung sondern allein aus Ehre & PCGH-Liebe würden etliche von uns liebend gern unseren Traumvorschlag einreichen, so kann man am Ende im Zweifel auch die brillantesten Elemente zum ultimativen Leidenschafts-Logo fusionieren (selbst wenn sich diese vllt in Feinheiten ausdrücken mögen, wenn ihr offensichtlich eine schlichte Gestaltform anstrebt) 
LG Calvin


----------



## Ganjafield (21. März 2020)

Sorry, mir ist nicht mal aufgefallen das es neu ist. 
Die Arbeit hätte man sich sparen können.


----------



## Creech (21. März 2020)

Auf der Hauptseite gefällt es mir gut, und wirklich viel besser als das alte. Auch die Trennung von dem PC Games Logo finde ich nach all den Jahren wirklich angebracht. Ihr seid halt eine eigene Marke und nicht mehr das Special Interest Anhängsel der großen PC Games.
Allerdings muss ich meinen Vorrednern auch Recht geben, dass das PCGHX Logo im Forum noch nicht so richtig passt. Durch den Kasten, die geänderte Größe und den erhöhten Abstand wirkt das X wie ein eigenes Logo, das halt neben dem PCGH Logo steht. Oder wie ein Trennelement zwischen PCGH Logo und dem Menü daneben. Ich schätze, da solltet Ihr nochmal ran. Vielleicht das X näher ran und den Kasten nach links hin mit einem Farbverlauf sanfter anschließen. Irgendwie optisch eine Zusammengehörigkeit klar machen, die ist jetzt halt gänzlich futsch.
Alles in allem aber eine klare Verbesserung.


----------



## Cleriker (21. März 2020)

Das neue Logo sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus, aber verdammt nochmal ich bin ein Gewohnheitstier! Das "alte" Logo zu sehen gehört zum Tagesablauf wie Sonnenaufgang, Kaffee und Abendessen. Ja wo soll das noch enden? Soll ich vielleicht statt Eier und Schinken jetzt zukünftig auch noch Müsli essen, oder gar einen Salat für den leichten Start in den Tag? Das "alte" Logo ist nicht das "alte" Logo, sondern "das richtige Logo". Mir doch egal ob die Jugend zu doof ist mehr als vier Buchstaben zu verarbeiten. Ich nehme euch das jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage lang krumm und dann, aber auch nur dann, gewöhne ich mich vielleicht doch daran. 

Einer meiner Vorreiter hat aber recht. Jetzt brauche ich ein neues Shirt. Ich hab noch das vom CeBIT-Treffen samt oc-show damals. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (21. März 2020)

Ich find es deutlich besser als das alte.


----------



## facehugger (21. März 2020)

Ich find`s... in Ordnung. Bleibt alle frisch und munter und vor allem gesund

Gruß


----------



## Taskmaster (21. März 2020)

Naja, so wirklich nötig war die Änderung nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. März 2020)

Na ja, über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten.

Mir persönlich ist das X zu groß und auch ein dezentes Rähmchen hätte man zeichnen können.


----------



## tallantis (21. März 2020)

Die rostigen mittelalten User hier werden die bei jeder Veränderung sicher 10 Tode sterben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. März 2020)

tallantis schrieb:


> Die rostigen mittelalten User hier werden die bei jeder Veränderung sicher 10 Tode sterben.


 Was denkst Du, was wir hier schon alles gesund und munter überlebt haben.


----------



## der_petling (21. März 2020)

tallantis schrieb:


> Die rostigen mittelalten User hier werden die bei jeder Veränderung sicher 10 Tode sterben.


 Also ich (Jg. 69) bin noch nicht gestorben. Ich seh vielleicht aber nicht mehr so gut. 
OK, ich komm vielleicht mit dem MBT nicht mehr so schnell de Berge hoch wie die Jungen (weil die Luschis mittlerweile alle E-Bikes haben  ), aber rostig bin ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Ireeb (21. März 2020)

Ich finde das neue Logo top.
Vielleicht könnte man das Xtreme Logo noch etwas vereinfachen und modernisieren, das sitzt auch etwas komisch in der Menüleiste hier in der Mobilansicht sehe ich gerade.


----------



## Lamaan (21. März 2020)

Top, das Logo gefällt. 
Passt zum modernen Look von Chrome.


----------



## Flexsist (21. März 2020)

Nice. Wurde auch mal Zeit für was neues.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2020)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Wurde auch mal Zeit für was neues.


Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag.
Die Farben kann man noch anpassen.

Wer nur meckern, will, bitte nicht aufklappen:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 .


----------



## BlackyRay (22. März 2020)

Das G wirkt etwas fremdartig zwischen den anderen Buchstaben.

Wäre interessant zu wissen, falls das beabsichtigt war warum es so gewählt wurde.


----------



## Ion (22. März 2020)

Thilo, dir ist aber schon klar, dass du all deinen Mitarbeitern jetzt neue T-Shirts verpassen musst?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. März 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Thilo, dir ist aber schon klar, dass du all deinen Mitarbeitern jetzt neue T-Shirts verpassen musst?



Zu blöd, dass es ausgerechnet das Shirt mit dem neuen Logo schon vor zwei Jahren gab


----------



## soulstyle (22. März 2020)

Ist mir zu brav, die Xtremität ist raus aus dem Logo.


----------

